# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Các điểm du lịch sinh thái ở ngoại thành Hà Nội

## dulichnt

Khu vực ngoại thành Hà Nội có nhiều điểm du lịch sinh thái hấp dẫn, phù hợp nhu cầu nghỉ dưỡng, tham quan của các gia đình, tập thể... trong những ngày cuối tuần. Trang Hà Nội giới thiệu một số địa điểm:

Khu du lịch hồ Quan Sơn (huyện Mỹ Ðức): rộng 850 ha, nằm trên địa bàn năm xã của huyện Mỹ Ðức. Ðây là một quần thể hồ, núi, rừng cây rộng lớn. Du khách có thể cắm trại, đi bơi thuyền, câu cá, leo núi, tắm hồ... thăm các động Linh Sơn, Ngọc Long... Ở đây còn có nhiều ngôi chùa cổ như chùa Linh Sơn, chùa Cao, chùa Hàm Yến...

Vườn Quốc gia Ba Vì (huyện Ba Vì): Không khí quanh năm thoáng mát, trong lành. Trên đỉnh núi Ngọc Tản có đền Thượng, thờ thần núi Tản Viên, lưng chừng núi có đền Trung, dưới chân núi là đền Hạ. Từ đỉnh núi, du khách có thể ngắm nhìn cả vùng đồng bằng rộng lớn; sông Ðà uốn lượn quanh chân núi ở phía tây; hồ Suối Hai ở phía đông. Hiện có khoảng 200 biệt thự và khách sạn tại khu vực này.

Khu du lịch sinh thái Hồ Tiên Sa (xã Tản Lĩnh, huyện Ba Vì): diện tích 150 ha, bao quanh là hồ nước rộng mênh mông, môi trường trong lành, khí hậu mát mẻ. Du khách đến đây có thể ngồi ngắm cảnh, câu cá trên các nhà nổi, hoặc thuê xuồng cao tốc để lướt ván, bơi thuyền trên hồ. Trong khu du lịch có ba bể bơi và nhiều trò chơi cho trẻ em...

Khu du lịch sinh thái Ao Vua (xã Tản Lĩnh, huyện Ba Vì): có phong cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ, khí hậu trong lành cùng nhiều suối, thác đẹp, bên cạnh những công trình nhân tạo như khu vui chơi giải trí với bể bơi, cầu trượt, vườn chim thú hoang dã, vườn tượng... phục vụ nhu cầu tham quan, nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn của du khách. Khu du lịch có khoảng 105 phòng nghỉ, hai nhà sàn, hội trường 300 chỗ...

Khu du lịch sinh thái Thác Ða (xã Vân Hòa, huyện Ba Vì): diện tích 100 ha, nằm ở độ cao 1.281 m, không khí trong lành. Có hệ thống nhà sàn với 60 phòng tiện nghi. Nhà hàng có sức chứa 1.000 thực khách với các món ăn dân tộc. Nhiều dịch vụ giải trí như ten-nít, bóng đá, bóng chuyền, cầu lông, bóng bàn, leo núi, câu cá, cắm trại, hồ bơi tạo sóng...

Khu du lịch sinh thái Cọ Xanh (xã Nam Hồng, huyện Ðông Anh): diện tích gần 10 ha bao gồm hai hồ câu lớn với khoảng 40 chòi câu. Hệ thống nhà hàng, nhà nghỉ, khu vui chơi giải trí được trang bị đầy đủ cho cả người lớn lẫn trẻ em.

Ngoài ra còn có các khu du lịch sinh thái Ðầm Long (xã Cẩm Lĩnh, huyện Ba Vì), Tào Thị (phường Linh Ðàm, quận Hoàng Mai), Khoang Xanh - Suối Tiên (tại xã Vân Hòa, huyện Ba Vì)

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Vui quá trong này có mấy địa điểm mình đi roài
Cố gắng đi hết chỗ này mới được

----------


## sunoi

Định tổng hợp hết tất cả điểm du lịch sinh thái ở ngoại thành Hà Nội à còn thiếu nhiều wé

----------


## Mituot

Đang định đi đây  :cuoi1: 
Đang bảo tụi nó về hồ Quan Sơn ^^

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đi Thác Đa rồi vui lắm  :love struck: 
Nhiều suối thích lắm

----------

